# The HAWK is here ...



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Early saturday morning, I heard the a lot of flapping from Pigeon loft. When I went to check, I found a big HAWK attached to wire-mesh of the loft trying to get in and in the process totally terrifying/terrorizing the pigeons. 

Shortly after my arrival the HAWK too off but left me deeply concerned considering I want to continue to fly my birds. 

Last week I had started thread on my YBs disappearing and some of you had suggested "HAWK in the area" --- that is now confirmed!!! 

So what can I do to discourage the HAWK ? Do any of the following works:

- Do the "Gazing Globes" like the one sold by Jedd's work ? 
- Attaching CDs to the loft work ? 
- What else can one do to discourage the HAWKS (that is LEGAL).


Thanks!


----------



## newbiebulldoger (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been thinking of buying a bobble head owl statue and putting it out there by the loft. I have no idea if that works though


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I wish we had a place here on PT where all the Hawk prevention ideas would be put in one place for future reference(use) and discussed further. Thank You.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

To statues and CDs etc,they will work for some time. But hawks get used to them eventually and don't fear them. Hawks needs to know that the birds are protected that's what gonna keep them at bay for long.
You can play sounds of other bigger predatory birds so that hawk fear for his life before coming near your loft, thinking its property of other predator and I should keep away. You can also flash powerful lights on him to scare him away.

When a hawk starts to catch pigeons he sticks around for more and more. But if he won't be able to catch any bird he won't be wasting his time. Now that hawk knows your pigeons are a target, lock them up for 15 days or so. Hawk will find food somewhere else.
Have you heard of catalonian pigeons? They are way agile than hawks. Hawks can't catch them. Some members say catalonians always leave them apples. So they look for food somewhere else being demotivated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kabootarbaaz said:


> Early saturday morning, I heard the a lot of flapping from Pigeon loft. When I went to check, I found a big HAWK attached to wire-mesh of the loft trying to get in and in the process totally terrifying/terrorizing the pigeons.
> 
> Shortly after my arrival the HAWK too off but left me deeply concerned considering I want to continue to fly my birds.
> 
> ...


there is no hawk prevention, we just have to live with it.

I just keep my birds in for a few weeks, the hawk has to find food so he will move on..but he may check back as he has had a supply for awhile now it sounds like. keep the birds up for a few weeks and then let them out only in the evening.. and keep a watch out. 

to fly birds you have to accept your going to lose some at points in time. I have saved more than I have lost because we are outdoors allot when our birds are out and we can chase it off after he hits a bird down. Im lucky there are not many here in the summer but come fall and winter ...look out as the furry critters are harder to come by for them .


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

no idea if this will work or if it is legal (I don't have a hawk prob so never needed to try it myself)

I know there are motion activated devices like sprinklers or things that shoot bursts of air, or sound which they use to deter cats. Perhaps something of the sort (obviously put it off when your birds are out flying - this might simply work to keep hawks away from the loft area)

Noise will prob scare your birds also
but water or air can be directed away from the loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a hawk ambushes from above and knocks the bird down and then claws it with his talons.. it can happen any place so using things is not practical. trying to keep him from going into the loft you would use a trap door the hawk can't fit in. when motivated and hungry these b o p's are not afraid. I had one knock himself out by trying to fly directly into my window to get my cockateils. he was stunned for 10 mins. my window is under a deep 8 foot across three sided porch..he flew right in dogs and furniture and all.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Just a bit of precautionary suggestion.
Clear all the bushes,cut low lying branches of trees etc you might have near the loft so that hawk/falcon don't hang out there and hide there somewhere to ambush where your birds might not see him


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Just a bit of precautionary suggestion.
> Clear all the bushes,cut low lying branches of trees etc you might have near the loft so that hawk/falcon don't hang out there and hide there somewhere to ambush where your birds might not see him


Not so easy to do that considering there are trees outside of my house that I don't have the ability to do much about but I get your point. 

BTW, I kept the birds indoors for about 3 weeks and the hawk seems to have disappeared for now but I will be vigilant.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Can we shoot paint balls near a hawk if we see it on our property? Is it legal in the US?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Shooting a hawk with any "projectile" is against the law. Shooting "at" a BOP should be, if it isn't already, because of the chance of hitting the bird. As anyone that has been shot in an unprotected part of the body with a paint ball knows, it can hurt badly. The same shot could be devastating to a bird, breaking bones, badly bruising it's body, or even killing it if it's hit in the head at closer ranges. 

Also, as one of the current posters already knows, PT does not allow, or advocate, the harming, torture, or taking any actions that could kill any bird/animal. Please cease this part of the conversation.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. To Almondman:


almondman said:


> Also, as one of the current posters already knows, PT does not allow, or advocate, the harming, torture, or taking any actions that could kill any bird/animal.


This sounds funny: are you a pigeon flyer? 
Liberating our pigeons may be illegal by Pigeon Talk rules? If yes, then sorry.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

hamlet - I am sorry that this sounds funny to you? But you need to read the "Forum Rules of Conduct" before you pass judgement. By using PT you are agreeing to these Rules. 

How does injuring or killing another species liberates our pigeons??????? How can you get mad at others that show prejudice against you keeping your birds when you show yourself to be no better against BOP? Do not make the claim that your birds have the right to fly free when you want to deny the same right to other birds.It is just pure arrogance to think that humans have the right to pick and choose.

The subject of harmful means of control has been beaten to death in other threads. If you, or anyone else, has more to say to me on the subject you can PM me. Otherwise, try to give the original poster some legitimate ideas to deal with their concerns.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Kabootarbaaz - there is another thread that talks about painting your pigeons to deter BOP. Not sure what kind of paint is being used, but if it is not harmful to the pigeons, this looks promising.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry Dave,I messed things up. I know I started it but I was only curious to know. I really meant not to harm but to deter a hawk for their own good. I didn't mean to start this up. Oooops....
Pardon me...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Kabooterbaaz,
Some talk of coloring their pigeons in such a way that it frightens the hawk/falcon away by making eyes on wings like butterflies have it on their wings. I haven't tried that. Check out orock's other latest thread for pic.

I have seen, infact people in India,Spain and other European countries do color their pigeons outrageously to deter falcons/hawks away and it do works.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jass SamOplay said:


> I'm so sorry Dave,I messed things up. I know I started it but I was only curious to know. I really meant not to harm but to deter a hawk for their own good. I didn't mean to start this up. Oooops....
> Pardon me...


No worries! Asking questions is not the problem, that is what our forum is all about, but advocating doing harm, as the other poster suggested, is. 

Thanks for sharing this picture. 

Dave


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. So again does Almondman fly pigeons( liberate, exercise ) his birds? Thanks.

So far we have painting eyes, painting birds and flying speedy birds as things that have worked. Did I miss anything else? 
I would add shining the sun in the bop's eyes with the mirror if no one objects. 
I would also add that some use the pigeon whistles with success if no one objects.
I would also add that some including myself have used the American Kestrel( sparrow hawk) in my defense against the hawks in the spring and early summer time.
I would also add that some members here on PT have used the bright hand held light to shine a light on the bops: with success.
Another thing that might work: a bird spray that deters feather picking - Something that may be used experimentally if no one objects.
Not flying the birds on regular schedule has worked for some of us.
Not flying very early in the day has worked for some of us and not others. 
Falcons hunt in darker times like late afternoon if need be. Also they have hit the birds in the evenings also. 
Scaring some of the bops with sounds of other predatory birds that prey on hawks has been tried with success.
My other suggestion is to have birds that look the same in size and color fly together: the hawk would have to think hard to find a target bird based on color.
I personally stopped chasing after my birds to get them to fly or get airborne. I just waited for them to fly on their own spirit, otherwise they were given away. 
I tell my friends not to fly their birds many times a day or even daily because the birds get tired and how would one know unless the birds took to the air voluntarily. 
Lastly but most important is to have the healthiest and happiest birds possible: birds that are not afraid of you and will drop by your side for protection. 
I once thought that falcons can be trained from childhood to fly with pigeons without them harming the pigeons. I still think this might be possible, but with which falcon? I guess only a falconer can answer that.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

hamlet - I fail to understand why, but since you seem to be developing some kind of infantile fetish about my birds, I have actually used several of the methods you mentioned. Flying at different times, flying my birds hungry so that they would come to a signal for food, and most importantly staying with the birds when they were being exercised and watching for any BOP. I have lost birds to BOP, but that is unfortunately one of the costs of enjoying our birds. Now please stop worrying so much about this.

And thank you for compiling your list. It should prove very helpful for other members.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

ALmondman my old friiend, I fail to understand why you not helping our members if they really have a problem with hawk attacks ,they try everything in the book and still have the problem, Did you ever post that it illegal to kill or hurt a hawk unless you get a permit to put it down??? , i guess not ? are you going to delete this post too? and show the member your more into hawk lover then another other bird species including our beloved pigeon keeping hobby that dieing?? , you are telling member half truth that they cant get rid of there problems , there good info also on backyard chicken on hawks,, since you fail on Giving reliable infor, permit me plz , here a link for problem hawks http://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-13.pdf. Almondman there is no reason for you to delete this infor that will help out the members here,


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Here in the USA many hawks are protected. So Not much can be done about them. Believe it or not there was a time Hawks were not much of a problem. But I guess there numbers were dropping and the gov, started protecting them. The only way to have a hawk reduction program around your loft. Is to try and out smart them. It will work some times And sometimes not. And then location. Some areas have more others less. Until the gov reverses its stand. The hawks Will do what they do. HUNT. All the ideas in the world are not going to work But hit and miss. YOU the person has to try what you can. Or keep the birds locked down.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Rafael/PR said:


> ALmondman my old friiend, I fail to understand why you not helping our members if they really have a problem with hawk attacks ,they try everything in the book and still have the problem, Did you ever post that it illegal to kill or hurt a hawk unless you get a permit to put it down??? , i guess not ? are you going to delete this post too? and show the member your more into hawk lover then another other bird species including our beloved pigeon keeping hobby that dieing?? , you are telling member half truth that they cant get rid of there problems , there good info also on backyard chicken on hawks,, since you fail on Giving reliable infor, permit me plz , here a link for problem hawks http://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-13.pdf. Almondman there is no reason for you to delete this infor that will help out the members here,


To answer your question, I have just been too busy keeping you from telling others to kill and/or harm the hawks. You are the one giving the "BAD" advice. Or at least trying to get others into trouble by telling them to "try" ideas that kill or harm another species. Spend more time worrying about following our rules here, and the laws of our land here, than criticizing me and maybe I would just go away. You have been warned on several occasion about your attitude. Please make better use of your time on our site. 
And your advice today is probably the first that you yourself have given. 'Nuff said!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have tried o read your new info. At first glance I didn't see a permit for the general population to kill hawks. I will take a closer look when I have more time. Hamlet has offered several good suggestions.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been lucky a gun club bought the rock quarry just east of my house, that's where the bop's always nested. Every day they are out shooting, I hope they haven't shot any bop's but either way I've been lucky. On a sad note I used to feed wild turkey in the back yard and none of them have been around either.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A couple of thoughts about all this.

1) The darn hawks got six of my birds in the last week. I would keep them locked up, but the young birds have to be settled and trained.

2) It is not something I could ever do. Hurt a living thing, that is just trying to survive. No matter how much I want too, and how much it hurts me to see my beloved racing pigeons getting taken.

The only alternative is, to not race and not ever let my pigeons know the joy of flying free. That would also be unacceptable for me.

So, nature goes on....and we can only do the best we can to fit in with it. I have tried everything (except painting or dying my birds). Nothing works 100%, and the things that do work, the hawks quickly adapt to.

It sucks.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

My condolences for your six pigeons
I wish there where more of this guys around
Check it out http://anchorage.craigslist.org/grd/4600607519.html


----------

